# Deal With Dallas



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Would you go for trading Artest and Croshere for Nick Van exel?

In the New Jersey series we lacked a veteran point. Van Eel could hold the job down for a couple of years while Tinsley is groomed. It also clears up some logjam at small forward position. We also get a championship run this coming year.

Dallas does this because they need a guy at small forward who plays anything that remotely looks like defense. Croshere would do better in Dallas as the first man off the bench.

Indiana:
PG:VanExel/Tinsley/Jones
SG:Reggie/Mercer/Jones
SF:Harrington/Bender
PF:O'Neal/Harrington
C:Brad/Foster


Dallas:
PG:Nash
SG:Finley
SF:Artest
PF:Nowitzki
C:Lafrentz


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

if the pacers dished off artest for nick alone it would be a terrible deal. artest is a very good player. mark my words a very good player. i'd love to dish off croshere but i'm afraid the pacers are going to have to eat it as far as croshere is concerned. the rest of the league knows that he is overpaid and i see no way the pacers can set him free. artest is one of the steals of the deal with chicago. he alone is better than rose, gets about the same number of points but plays far superior defense. he has shown a bad habit of playin a bit out of hand as far as getting stupid techs but i think he will get his sh_t together. he knows he's too important to the overall success of this team. artest is a keeper. i wish we could send ssomenone croshere and brezic. those two have no future on this team. the problem is i don't think any team wants them.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

artest is expendable. :yes: We have three small forwards and once Al Harrington gets healthy Artest will be the 3rd small forward. Jonathan Bender has the potential to be a superstar. artest can just be a good player. 



Artest is not better than Rose. :no: Rose did not fit in Indiana. He was like a caged animal. He went to Chicago and averaged 25 points. In Indiana he averaged 18 points and was kept on a chain by Isiah. Artest has never averaged more than 15 points. 


Reggie is not getting any younger. :uhoh: We need to make a championship run with him on the team. If Reggie retires without a ring I will have no respect for Donny Walsh. :grenade: After all Reggie has done for Indiana basketball you have to try to get a championship.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

i dont like this deal. we need to sign a veteran, someone who can teach tinsley. like tim hardaway, or bring back mark jackson. but getting rid of a big part of our d is not the way to go


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

it is an ok deal but I agree we could do better and we need to win a championship for Reggie he is Mr. Pacer and Mr. pacer deserves a ring.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

i agree reggie has given everything to this organization and the absolute LEAST we can do is give him 1 ring


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

although artest is a bit erracticm, i like his personality and his energy. I think once he grows up a bit he will learn to keep his energy under control. Personally i like artest over harrington, although i missed al this year. I think artest is going to be a great player in this league. Come on, just about every game that artest played half way decent we ended up winning. He just needs to work on consistency!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Harrington is and will be better than Artest. :yes:


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

i dont know really. I think harrigton has to earn his starting spot back! Dont get me wrong im really high on harrigton and those andre miller rumors make me sick!


----------



## AHotty07 (Jul 10, 2002)

but what if we get F u c k a? Then the trade doesn't sound that bad, but we should give up some one besides artest.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/archive?sport=nba

heres some trades in todays espn insider. one involves the 
pacers.


----------



## AHotty07 (Jul 10, 2002)

could you just cut and paste the article because that link doesn't work


----------



## AHotty07 (Jul 10, 2002)

never mind it works but i don't like that trade. kenney anderson's stats aren't that spectacular.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

try it now


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

i know tinsley is just as good as anderson if not better. i think we can get someone better than him for croshere and tinsley. like eric snow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would not do this trade. I admit Adnerson had a decent year last year. But he is not worth Tinsley. Let him grow with the Pacers. Getting rid of Crosheres contract is not worth giving up tinsley IMO.


----------



## AHotty07 (Jul 10, 2002)

If this trade goes threw then I bet Walsh is clearing cap space tp make a "championship move" like he said he would.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

ya know ahotty i never thought of it that way


----------

